# Hawk sticks....



## Booner0823 (Feb 12, 2020)

Been thinking about getting a set or two of these for next year for hang and bangs....for you guys who run them what's your complaints thought I'd try a different angle then do you like them.....


----------



## smokingloon (Dec 1, 2020)

I got two sets of the hawk helium. The first set I have no problems. The second set I am not happy with. The plastic mount where the strap mounts to broke when installing it. one another stick the arms bent inward so it doesn't close properly. I have emailed them several times with no response.


----------



## Jtrottany (Aug 13, 2021)

Mine are still in the box but they got me with the sale price...


----------



## Megastink (Sep 9, 2021)

I have 30” Helium’s. They seem solid so far. They are heavier than I thought at 3lbs each. I made a sling to carry them because there was no easy way to carry them otherwise. I bought a Kuiu pack that I hope I can pack them on. I also removed the inner rubber ring on the mounting brackets and use clips and strapping to hold them together. I think next year I’ll invest in a few Tethrd One sticks to keep things ultralight.


----------



## 603Scott (Aug 6, 2020)

I have the 20" heliums. I like them well enough. They pack great. They're light enough. I would suggest taking a file to the teeth on the standoffs though. Mine were very round out of the box and took me for a ride down a tree once. I sharpened them with a hand file and they lock into the tree great now, to include slick hardwoods. 

If money is no object I think the Beast sticks are where it's at. If you're on a budget I think the Hawk sticks are just fine.


----------



## Jayhawk JB (Jun 16, 2020)

Just ordered a set of 30" heliums. Glad I stumbled on this thread... hard to pass up on the price!.. set of three for $90... the XOP sticks looked nice, but the 'deal' on the heliums got me!.. looking forward to giving them a try... any tips for preventing the connecting points from breaking. I've read that's a common complaint.


----------

